# Dash Cstoms,by DRAGjet



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I received body kits from Dan,and will be posting the customs here,hope you guys like!GO DASH!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*So far...can't complain*

Brb


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Henry J in snot rocket green with orange flames!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

MEEOW! urrm I meant OH YEAH! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I must say I'm green with envy there Drag..
Super sweet looking J..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I love that metallic green!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

snot green? why not booger or vomit green?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Where do you get that snot rocket green? Great color! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

House of Kolors.
DRAGjet


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks Chris! :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Re-posting this Henry J in this thread.
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Re-posting this Henry J in this thread.
> DRAGjet


ooohhhh.... I like _that_!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:Thanks Dan!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice color Chris.Tom


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

lovin' the blue Henry!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Henry "O" Henry!!!!!*

Nice Henrys Drag,

So that is what that green looks like out of the bottle or can with orange flames....glad I came back. Way Kool Chris! 

Bob...back from Florida now...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Actualy Bob,it was tinted by me,with mica pearl.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*If Prince drove a Cobra.....*

In progress.
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssh Sweet!*

Dragula,

Real Nice...you are as busy as a Beaver man. Love that Cobra Chris! As long as there are bodies to paint....Phssssssssssssssssh you are gonna keep painting them.  Hope you never run out!

Bob...zilla


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Drag,,,,, The Cobra is perfect!! Great job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A purple reign of your very own...bet that Snake looks awesome next to the Willy's ya did a ways back!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That purple gloss looks like you could step right into it. Very pretty Cobra!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> In progress.
> DRAGjet


nice job on cobra man!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice color blend Drag. Looks smooooth, says all it needs to say!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hubba hubba! HR cover car! :thumbsup: to you, Chris!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Flamer*

All I can say is swEEEETTT..
You have turned into the King of the Flamers there Drag.:thumbsup:
The cobra is a way cool looking ride..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

gear buster said:


> All I can say is swEEEETTT..
> You have turned into the King of the Flamers there Drag.:thumbsup:
> The cobra is a way cool looking ride..



Careful, GB! A Nick name like that could stick! Uht oh.....too late!  It already did!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Flameking....Flamejet???
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Flameking....Flamejet???
> DRAGjet


No, I am pretty sure he said "King of the Flamers"! I have to agree.
My two chargers are so HOT! Great looking cars, Chris! (so...do you care to take on more consignment flame work?  )


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have to finish WES's other car first!lol
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I have to finish WES's other car first!lol
> DRAGjet


what car??? just kidding :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I love this color fade scallops,falcons rule!
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a beeeee-yooty!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

preeeeeeetyy,, nice work Christian.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Not sure if I like how this turned out,I will let you guys decide.
DRAGjet


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Not sure if I like how this turned out,I will let you guys decide.
> DRAGjet


It is awful, send it to me so you don't have to look at it...

Dave:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssh oh boy!*



coach61 said:


> It is awful, send it to me so you don't have to look at it...
> 
> Dave:wave:


RALMAO....HA,HA,HA...Woaaaaaaaaaaah that is a nice looking paint job Chris! 

Bob


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Not sure if I like how this turned out,I will let you guys decide.
> DRAGjet



Yeah...not so good....but I'll hide it for you! Just toss it in the parcel with my panel!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It's not exactly what you would expect... now is it?

and thats what makes a bitchin' custom...surprise!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yup! It has two of my favorite colors! Green and flames! 

(it IS a real beauty, Chris!)


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Not sure if I like how this turned out,I will let you guys decide.
> DRAGjet


Not too good, you should send it to me and I'll give you a nice white one so you can try again....


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Wow!!!!*

Hi Chris
Those are some of the best paint jobs I have ever seen! I _*really*_ love the Falcons.:thumbsup: I think the Falcons need to "retire" to Daytona Beach, to live the easy life here! 

Larry


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks guys!!I will do some much more wild stuff then!
DRAGjet


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Not too good, you should send it to me and I'll give you a nice white one so you can try again....


I hope you know I am pullin your leg, they look great!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:I know man! I just like making you guys happy if I can.
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

nice cars you got there!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

Chris, they look great. I think we all like "customs'!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Go little Camaro go!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Go little Camaro go!!!
> DRAGjet


yeah thats one bada$$ looking car!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah what Wes said...those Purple flames on that black Camaro...go,go,go!!!! Yeah! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

those purple flames look great on that camaro


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rec'd my Dash Camaro. Nothing fancy, just a clean NOS Tjet and new wheels. Funny thing, seems the latest sets of RRR wheels go on easier and are closer to be truer than ones I bought a couple years ago. Here's a couple of pix. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Rec'd m Dash Camaro. Nothing fancy, just a clean NOS Tjet and new wheels. Funny thing, seems the latest sets of RRR wheels go on easier and are closer to be truer than ones I bought a couple years ago. take a look. :thumbsup: rr


man they look really nice! i wish that RRR would make cool wheels for tyco and xtraction!! why not??? 

Wes


----------

